# rest in peace little laura



## little_chrissy

went into the tank yesterday and laura was sleeping, or so i thought i went to move her but then i knew she was gone. im completely heartbroken, she was such a fighter and she was doing so well as i had told everyone. i was told that from the state i got her there was probably no way she would survive but i was determined to do everything i could for her. im filled with mixed emotions of anger and sadness, but at least now i know shes peaceful. im going to bury her tonight in my garden beside a christmas tree which me and andrew got to plant so at least wen the tree grows it will be in her honour
rest in peace little baby il never forget you, ever

all my love


----------



## Andy

Aw gutted for you chrissy at least you did your best for her.chin up love.


----------



## gillsboy

awwww at least she was in good hands in the end


----------



## pie_man

sorry to hear that chrissy you really did all you could


----------



## nattyb

RIP Laura


----------



## Bev

awwwwww an she was just startin to do better, just goes to show sometimes theres nothing you can do.
if only thaat guy had given her a good home when he bought her.    :x


----------



## Anonymous

*Im really sorry to hear about your loss Chrissy, you did everything you could for her, and what a nice way to remember her by planting a xmas tree, i had a lump in my throat reading that  

R.I.P Laura*


----------



## little_chrissy

thanks everybody, iv been crying about it since sunday im so gutted but it pleases me that so many people cared about her as much as i did, everytime i see a christmas tree i feel weepy


----------



## Bev

you should be happy that she at least had a few good weeks with someone who cared about her, you of all ppl know how bad it can be for some animals, at least laura was rescued, even if you couldnt save her, she at least experienced some love in her short life.


----------



## Daniel

really sorry to hear of your and i think evcery one on hears loss.
dan


----------



## little_chrissy

its just so frustartin to get an animal in that condition and do everything u can and still feel so helpless bcos of the amount of damage thats already bn done. im really thankful for all the suport from everyone and i am glad that at least i gave her a comfortable home for a while in her extremely short life


----------



## tazzyasb

I am really gutted to hear about your loss. 
You did everything you could and as has already been said at least to least part of her life she was loved and well looked after.


----------



## chocolatecolubrid

Big hugs Chrissy at least you tried


----------



## t-bo

So sorry to hear Chrissy.. try not to let it get you down, you did everything you could.


----------



## doodle_bug

You did all you could and more Chrissy all that is left now is to give that guy a good big kick in the ass. I was suprise little Laura made it this far considering how she arrived you did wonders with her but the stuggle must have been just too much for the wee babe.

Sending all my Love to Little Laura.


----------



## Big McCann

Sorry to hear


----------



## pippin9050

Just saying this thread was from 2005
Rip though


----------

